# What plant is this?



## Tarobot (Jun 27, 2010)

got these as a part of a package, what is this plant and how do i grow it?


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

Looks to be an Elodea canadensis (an older name for this genus is Anacharis, which serves as a common name in North America).

Hopefully that helps,

Stuart


----------



## O.C.D Fishies (Apr 21, 2010)

You could plant the bottem and grow it like that but it will also grow floating. very easy to grow.


----------



## Tarobot (Jun 27, 2010)

thank you kindly!


----------



## Keri (Aug 2, 2010)

Pretty! I really like it.


----------

